# Cutting stud at 75 degrees? How do I do this



## Art20 (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi, new to this forum.
I'm wanting to build a lean to greenhouse & for front wall frame, the plans show end of one stud is at 75 degrees. When I asked about it, the guy said it's a 15 degree cut. 75 degrees after I make the cut. I'm confused with this comment. Would someone help me understand this or how I would make this angle cut?

On the section for rafters, the downslope shows a 14.5 degree cut with 1 in. deep cut 3-1/2 in. long. I'm thinking the 14.5 degrees is the cut after the notch is made, correct?

I have a compound miter saw & new to this. Sorry for asking what appears to be an easy question for some.


----------



## kimballd (Jul 27, 2013)

Use a speed square to draw a 75 degree angle on the end and cut it with a circular saw. You could cut a 15 degree angle and hold the the 2x at a ninety degree angle to the fence, but that could prove difficult for a beginner. If you draw it with a speed square, it'll make sense.
Good luck, Kimball


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

When talking angles, it all adds up to 90… so, 90 minus 15 equals 75.

The angle gauge on your miter saw measures the angle off perpendicular. In other words, 0 degrees is square from the edge sitting against the fence. In other words, if your saw is set to a 0 degree cut, the end should be a 90 degree angle from the edge that was against the fence, or a square cut.

If you turn your blade to 15 degrees… It's 15 degrees off that 90 degree angle. You are cutting a 15 degree wedge off. The remaining wood has a 75 degree angle….


----------



## Art20 (Oct 13, 2020)

> When talking angles, it all adds up to 90… so, 90 minus 15 equals 75.
> 
> The angle gauge on your miter saw measures the angle off perpendicular. In other words, 0 degrees is square from the edge sitting against the fence. In other words, if your saw is set to a 0 degree cut, the end should be a 90 degree angle from the edge that was against the fence, or a square cut.
> 
> ...


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

Maybe this will help? (or, maybe I've misunderstood the question?)










(I realize you already understood what I was trying to say… But, I've seen this question a time or two and am hoping I remember this graphic next time… LOL)


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm assuming the angle is a bevel, (relative to the face side, not the edge side, of the stud), on the end of the 2×4 stud, not an angle cut that you can just draw on the stud and follow with your saw (unless your circular saw can has > 3-5/8" depth of cut capability).

Bevel angles are often set on tools by the difference from 90 degrees which is perpendicular to the base of the tool, and referenced as 0 degrees on the saw's scale.

So a 75 degree included angle with the face of the stud, translates to a 90-75=15 degree bevel angle on the saw.

Andy


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Like Axis said, play with base numbers, like 90, 180 and 360 degrees. In the end, squares, diamonds and so on all fit inside a 360 circle and you just have to count off the degrees you get by dividing the number of sides into 360, then repeating it until you get the diamond, hexagon, octagon and so on.

For example, my tablesaw cannot do 75 degree cuts, but it can do 15 degree cuts all day long. As such, to get a 75 I may need to change how I present the board to the saw.

Essentially, you are just looking at if from "another angle," as they say.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

the 14.5 degree cut sounds like it may be a birdsmouth cut.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

> the 14.5 degree cut sounds like it may be a birdsmouth cut.
> 
> - Loren


which are easy to lay out with a speed square.
however, requires quantum mechanics for someone that hasnt used a speed square to lay out rafters before.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Years ago a master carpenter showed me how to do without calculating angles.


----------



## Art20 (Oct 13, 2020)

This is a pic of rafters I'm ready to cut. Has a 1 in. deep cut by 3.5 in. Long with, it appears to be a 14.5 degree cut on the downside. How would I make this cut and should it be on both ends? Again, i have a compound miter table saw to work with.


----------



## Art20 (Oct 13, 2020)

This is a pic of rafters I'm ready to cut. Has a 1 in. deep cut by 3.5 in. Long with, it appears to be a 14.5 degree cut on the downside. How would I make this cut and should it be on both ends? Again, i have a compound miter table saw to work with.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It looks like you have a birdsmouth at the top and a taper at the bottom.

how to cut tapers on a miter saw:






In terms of the birdsmouth cut, it could sort of be done on a slide compound miter saw by fiddling with the depth stop in theory, but not a standard one.

The birdsmouth and the taper can also be cut using a circular saw. This guy uses a cordless model


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

You would set your miter saw at 14.5º and make the cut. It looks like the cuts need to be parallel, so keep that in mind.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

A picture (or screen shot) is worth a thousand words. This really helped us understand the question. Use the compound miter saw on the end cuts (or a circular saw). Use a hand saw or a jig saw to cut out the notches. There really isn't a safe or practical way to cut the flat portion on the bottom end of the rafter on a miter saw.


----------



## Art20 (Oct 13, 2020)

> It looks like you have a birdsmouth at the top and a taper at the bottom.
> 
> how to cut tapers on a miter saw:
> 
> ...





> It looks like you have a birdsmouth at the top and a taper at the bottom.
> 
> how to cut tapers on a miter saw:
> 
> ...


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Like I said, birds mouth cuts are made with a jig saw or a hand saw.

Stopped cuts are difficult on a mitersaw and circ saws and will still need a hand saw or jig saw to finish up. Trying to cut a rafter on the mitersaw will require someone or something to hold the far end. If you use a hand saw you can do it by yourself.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

op asked: "On the birds mouth at top, it shows 1" x 3-1/2". Would I cut a 3.5" notch 1 inch from end or 1" notch 3.5 inches from end? Also, it looks like its angled at top, does this sound right?"










I think this is the idea your plans show.

If the "angle" is 14.5 degrees. You'd set your circular saw angle (or your drawing tool) to 14.5 degrees off of 90, which is 75.5 degrees for making the 1" deep cut. It's easier to think of the saw blade as at zero degrees and the angle as the smaller of the two numbers. The other 3.5" cut has to be at 90 degrees to the 1" deep cut.

With your miter saw the middle point is 90 degrees, even if you think of it as zero, which I often do, because you'd count the degrees for the end of your rafter by setting it to 15 degrees rather than 75, which may not be marked on the saw.


----------



## Art20 (Oct 13, 2020)

> op asked: "On the birds mouth at top, it shows 1" x 3-1/2". Would I cut a 3.5" notch 1 inch from end or 1" notch 3.5 inches from end? Also, it looks like its angled at top, does this sound right?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The end of the rafter would be cut at 15 degrees, yes, I expect so. When installed the angle of the tops of the rafters will be about 15 degrees. That's close to parallel with your 14.5 degree 1" cut and the idea is that both these cuts should be plumb when the rafter is installed.


----------



## Art20 (Oct 13, 2020)

> op asked: "On the birds mouth at top, it shows 1" x 3-1/2". Would I cut a 3.5" notch 1 inch from end or 1" notch 3.5 inches from end? Also, it looks like its angled at top, does this sound right?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To make this easy, if I were to make a cut 1 inch deep & cut from the corner of end to where thr 3.5 in. & 1 in. intersect, wouldnt that be a 15 degree angle? I only have my compound miter saw & need 8 rafters. I'd hate to buy another saw to accomplish this.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I'm afraid at the very least you'll need to turn to a handsaw to make the steeply sloping inside cut (75 degrees in relation to the long face of the board or 90 degrees in relation to the cut on the end and the 1" deep cut). You'll need some sort of saw for ripping in any carpentry tool kit. A jig saw can serve and a circular saw is a generally worthwhile tool to have on hand.


----------



## Art20 (Oct 13, 2020)

> It looks like you have a birdsmouth at the top and a taper at the bottom.
> 
> how to cut tapers on a miter saw:
> 
> ...





> It looks like you have a birdsmouth at the top and a taper at the bottom.
> 
> how to cut tapers on a miter saw:
> 
> ...


It appears that both ends have rafters sitting on top of frame. Wouldnt this require a birdsmouth cut on both ends? From viewing other vids, a tapered end would sit flush against the wall vs on top, right?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I think if you look at larger pictures of your plan on a computer, things will be clearer vs on a phone.


----------



## Art20 (Oct 13, 2020)

> I think if you look at larger pictures of your plan on a computer, things will be clearer vs on a phone.
> 
> - Loren


Ok, I'll take a look. I'm using a tablet.


----------



## Art20 (Oct 13, 2020)

> I think if you look at larger pictures of your plan on a computer, things will be clearer vs on a phone.
> 
> - Loren
> 
> ...


I looked at this on my computer & it looks like it's a 3.5" cut 1" deep at a 14.5 degree angle on both sides.
The link is MyOutdoorPlans.com/garden/small-lean-to-greenhouse-plans/


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Art20 (Oct 13, 2020)

> - Loren


I got it now, thanks.


----------

